# Fios says we must have at least 1 HD box?!?!?!



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Parents just moved. They had RCN with Tivo box previously. Verizon Fios installed Wednesday. They hate the Fios interface and want their Tivo back! A Bolt plus mini would suit them perfectly. 

Chatted with Fios to confirm cost of cablecard rental. They are claiming that at least one HD box at $12/month is required. So that would be $17/month to Fios. With the 14.99 Tivo service charge that eliminates any cost savings, and makes Tivo a bit to costly after the hardware investment. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, not true. The cablecard takes care of the first box. Claims on that come up all the time from CSRs. Call back and talk with antoher one or a supervisor.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, you do not need a box. That will be your cable card (TiVO main box)


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

They told me the same thing when I installed FIOS a few months ago. They are trained to tell you so. I ended up ordering a cheap Verizon STB and a CableCard then promptly returned the POS STB same day after successful Bolt and CableCard pairing


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Very true - they are trained to tell you that.

Funny story - just recently went to my cable providers store to drop off my last DVR unit of theirs I had for several months. (I was hanging on to it, don't ask why, lotta reasons. heh)

Anyways - I say "Hey J! It's me again." I always deal with the same guy so nothing goes wrong, he's way cool, and he doesn't try to upsell me. "I'm turning in this DVR box, take it off my account. It's my last one so save some $$"

He goes.. "I'm concerned.. this IS your host unit! You'll ***"... "Oh wait, nevermind. I said that out of habit"

We both had a good laugh on that.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok. I will see what I can do! Thanks.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

The only thing it would be required for would be VOD. Just say no.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No FIOS box required. My son has FIOS at college and we were able to order service with just the CableCARD for his HD. We did take their router at first just to get things set up but have since replaced it with the same model purchased on eBay.

Scott


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I just ordered service yesterday and told the guy I want a cablecard and don't want the STB. No argument or hard sell, the CSR just did it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Worst case you just get the STB and then return it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The reason FiOS says that you need to have a STB with the account is that the default in the system for new orders will not let it complete without a STB added, a CableCARD will fulfill that slot, but you need a savvy customer service rep that knows how to add the CableCARD and remove the STB.

Lesser CSRs just can't figure out how to do the CableCARD to STB and fall back to the lazy "you need to have a STB"


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> The reason FiOS says that you need to have a STB with the account is that the default in the system for new orders will not let it complete without a STB added, a CableCARD will fulfill that slot, but you need a savvy customer service rep that knows how to add the CableCARD and remove the STB.
> 
> Lesser CSRs just can't figure out how to do the CableCARD to STB and fall back to the lazy "you need to have a STB"


About 5 years ago I got a Comcast package that included the Comcast DVR, the easy thing to do was to take the DVR, wait a week then I returned the DVR and one of my cable cards became free + I got the $2.50 cr. for customer owned equipment.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

At one point I had FIOS briefly. Had a good helpful rep but he couldn't figure out how to set up the account without their box. So he had me "return" the box immediately after account setup and the system accepted that fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wil said:


> At one point I had FIOS briefly. Had a good helpful rep but he couldn't figure out how to set up the account without their box. So he had me "return" the box immediately after account setup and the system accepted that fine.


Yes. That is the easiest way to deal with it if they don't know how to set it up without the STB. You get the STB for the initial install. And then promptly return it so it's removed from your account.


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

.


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

,


----------

